# 45 year old first timer doing IVF in Italy.



## clairus (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi,

This is my first post. I'm 45 ( and a half!) and just started my first ever IVF journey in Italia!

I already live in Italy ( but am British) and have been lucky enough to get most of it for free although 45 is the cut off, so I'm just paying for the meds and pre treatment exams. It's taken around a year to get this far, as here ( for all medical stuff) you have to organise and pay for any tests yourself, which has been really time consuming, phoning hospitals and then driving around to appointments up and down the county to do the tests and then back again to pick up the results! So after a mandatory requirement of lots of hormone testing, HIV& AIDS tests, 2 mammograms, 2 pap tests, goodness knows how many STD tests, Cystic Fibrois test,Chromosome mapping and lots more I have finally started, so in the last 6 days I've learned how to inject in my belly via You Tube ( they don't teach you here..) and spent _quite a lot _of cash!

Today I have been for my pre op tests, so had a heart check up, full blood work, hormone testing and a follicle count. Sadly I only have three follies and today is day 6, I'm hopeful I will get more in a few days or at least the 3 will grow. Has anyone ever been in the same situation and had an increase a few days later? I'm eating protein, drinking water and keeping belly warm. When I had my scan this morning, the Dr's face didn't give me much hope ( but then she's always a bit serious)

I was worried about the side effects of my daily injections, but so far I've had headaches for two days, and now seem to have a bit of fluid retention. Still managing to work until 7pm every night but I am tired. I have no idea if this will work, so keeping a realistic head and taking it day by day. Little apprehensive about the egg retrieval ( or pick up as they call it here) IF I actually get that far, but living in a country where most mothers seems to be much older gives me hope. I'll post my progress as it goes. 

Ciao, Clairus.


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

ciao clarius,

I just wanted to pass by and wish you all the best! I can sympathise, I am brit living in Paris (previously milan) DH lives in middle east and we are doing treatment in athens! 

Been through a similar run-around with local tests and scans etc to support the cycles, we are doing DE, which they dont offer here so lots of explaining to do with my VERY minimal french! So I can relate entirely you are working hard for your dreams,

as I say we are DE, so dont have a lot of answers to offer re follies increasing but I am sure someone will be along to reassure you. 

fingers crossed


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi,
I wish you all the best with your cycle. i am currently on my first DE cycle. are you doing OE ? may I ask what protocol you have been on?

I wish you both all the best for achieving your dreams...


----------



## clairus (Feb 6, 2016)

@chooshoes - I'm sure Paris is very similar to Milan and must be even harder doing it in a country where you don't actually live!  -  Thankyou for the wishes and lots of luck with your journey.  DE is still illegal here sadly & I'm not usre how DH feels about it at this stage...


@dreamingofBFP  I'm using my own eggs, as DE is not yet legal in Italy.  I'm been injecting 1mg of Fertilpeptil from day one of cycle and 300UI of Bemfola from day 2, I gues I'll be doing this for around 10-15 days.  Thank you for message and the best of luck too.


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi,
what has been said to me time and time again is that you only need one and that is true... don't be disappointed if you don't get that many. you want quality rather than quantity so I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. are you doing mild or standard ivf?.


----------



## clairus (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi, they never really really offered me a choice nor mentioned protocols, all I know is that on day 1 of my cycle I had to started injecting! You're right...just one egg it all it takes


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi
I wish you all the luck in the world with your cycle. Keep positive xx


----------



## chocolate_teapot (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi - I think it is normal in Italy to get fewer eggs as I believe they try not to overstimulate (and of course in the old system all the fertilized eggs then had to be used so it was not desirable to have too many). I had IVF in Italy and had 5 eggs in the end - but it worked! Good luck!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

hey good luck! here's to finding your lucky egg.             .


----------



## Amandalilly (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi, I am new to this site so you will have to excuse me...not sure if I can interrupt here and not familiar with all the abbreviations...We have been trying to conceive for many years now with no success...we decided over two years ago to go down the ivf route, The doctor said I had a 1% chance of conceiving with my own eggs, after a long sad journey we decided to opt for donor egg....I am 46 years old and I am scheduled for treatment in April.. I am feeling excited and very anxious at the same time...it's nice to hear about other people's experiences and any advice would be greatly appreciated 😊


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi Amandalilly 
Welcome and wishing you all the best for your journey.
Would recommended you to visit the Donor Egg thread with loads of other ladies like us going through cycles. 

I am also 46 and had the same rabbit in the headlights feeling getting started especially with all the terms and options and jargon.


----------



## clairus (Feb 6, 2016)

@goldbunny  Thank you!!!

@chocolate_teapot that is very interesting to know, it has given me hope  

@Amandalilly  It's always worth trying. I have been given a 2% chance using my own eggs, but with a donor egg I'm sure your chances improve dramatically. Sadly that hasn't been an option for me unless I go abroad as it's illegal here. My advice is, take every day as it comes and don't worry too much about the whole process.  I was terrified of the medication side effects, but in reality I feel fine and the injections don't even hurt me, I think doing them myself has made me much better as I'm in control and always do them when I'm alone, I get flustered if anyone is around me at the time.  I am also realistic in the sense that this may not work and if it doesn't I'll know I have done everything I can but my life will go on.  I think telling as few people as possible is better, especially those you see on a day to day basis, apart from close friends and family of course  ( I haven't even told my parents, after all if I were 20, I wouldn't be telling them that I'm having sex to  in order to get pregnant!! ) but being more open on a forum like this, where you are anonymous can help, after all we're all in the same boat.  Lots of luck!


----------



## Amandalilly (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi chooshoos, thanks for your reply, I will look at the Donor egg thread..Good luck with your journey too 😊

Hi Clairus ,thanks for your advice, we are lucky to have donor egg option it has now increased my chances by 49%. I feel a little sceptical about it sometimes though...I had a bad experience last year, I don't want to say too much but got so far with de last year and the doctor pulled the plug at the last minute...so technically this is my second attempt..feeling a little scared but excited also if that makes sense. It's nice to have people to talk to that's going through a similar situation...wishing you luck in your journey 😊


----------

